# no no no.. YES! Another 'what bike for 600?'



## 007fair (23 Mar 2011)

C2W scheme just started and I want to compliment my road bike with a reasonable MB for around 600GBP
I won't be downhill racing, jumping, stunts, drops or any other kamikaze activity 
Bike will be for longer days out over the hills Needs to be light but strong enough to handle red runs 

I don't know a huge amount about them .. wheels, brakes, forks gears etc 

I was going to go for a Boardman comp but Halfords are not on the list of suppliers
I have selected three local shops and made short(ish)list. I will go and try them out later this week but in the mean time if anyone has the time and inclination could they tell me throw an opinion or two my way - and a reason!?? Much appreciated


Merida Matts 40D http://store.solidrockcycles.co.uk/Merida+matts+40D+2011.html £580
Bianchi Kuma 5300 http://store.solidrockcycles.co.uk/Y1B97I.html £600

Cannondale Quick CX 3 http://www.alpinebikes.com/shop/mountain-bikes/cannondale/quick-cx-3-2011/ £550
Cannondale Trail SL4	http://www.alpinebikes.com/shop/mountain-bikes/cannondale/trail-sl4-2011/ (red though	boo!) £600
Genesis Core 10 http://www.alpinebikes.com/shop/mountain-bikes/genesis/core-10-2011/ £650
Trek 4500 Disc http://www.alpinebikes.com/shop/mountain-bikes/trek/mens/hardtail/4500-disc-2011/ £600

Spesh Hardrock Pro Disk http://www.dalescycles.com/productdetails.asp?productid=54463 £600 
Is the rockhopper Sl at 700 worth the extra?
Scott Aspect 20 http://www.dalescycles.com/productdetails.asp?productid=55828 £650

Thank you


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Mar 2011)

I would go hunting for the 2010 models of those if you can get them. In most cases the sizing and geometry would be pretty much the same and you'd save a packet, typically a hundred quid or more.

Also, if you can get credit from the shop, you're just as well doing that than going through the current cyclescheme process, as you don't save very much nowadays. Get interest free credit then you can pick whichever store you want and you'll probably find bargains galore splashed across the web.

Of those you list, I think the Genesis is the best, the extra 50 quid for Tora suspension makes sense. Also that Cannondale, though it's not really a mountain bike per se, would probably lick most riding you will actually do and be "quick", too.

Stu


----------



## 3narf (25 Mar 2011)

The Rockhopper was tested in MBR recently; got an absolutely blinding review...


----------



## 007fair (25 Mar 2011)

Guys thanks for your advice I know it was long 'short' list Will try a few out at the weekend and try and get it down to 1 or maybe only 2 

Tried a Kona Kula briefly - woo was that light ! £800 but what a difference.. this is now making my short list even longer!


----------



## 007fair (26 Mar 2011)

Ok Narrowed it down 

Seems 600 is the crossover point between a better specced lower quality frame or a lower specced higher quality frame
Case in point - Specialized Hardrock Pro Disk at 600 Specialized Rockhopper SL at 700

I have decided to go for the better frame

So its either a spesh rockhopper SL 2011 19 inch at 700
.. or a Kona Kula 2010 18 inch at £800 

3narf thanks for rockhopper review pointer!


----------



## 3narf (26 Mar 2011)

If you can't find the particular mag I'll scan it in for you!


----------



## 007fair (26 Mar 2011)

3narf said:


> If you can't find the particular mag I'll scan it in for you!



Found it on line  Thanks for the offer!


The report makes the rockhopper a very tempting buy indeed

Will try the Kula again today with a longer stem and the decide


----------



## 007fair (28 Mar 2011)

Gone for the Kula!


----------

